# Clean up crew in action



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just saw why we use these crustaceans to clean our tanks. I had a turbo snail get to close to a power head. I pulled it down and layed it down on the sand bed I thought it was still alive because it closed up when I pulled it off the power head. With in minutes it was covered with hermits and Nassarius Snails even had a few fish lurking around. I have a Brittle & Serpent Starfish you rarely see after the lights come on but both made there way to the newly found meal. I would in the pass taken the snail out but after see them at work I left it. If you ever smelled a dead turbo snail you know why I have removed them in the pass.Just wanted to pass this on.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Nothing goes to waste that looks like food in nature. 

And thanks for reminding me about what a dead snail out of a fish tank smells like *puke
*


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

it truely is amazing that in nature, nothing is left behind. it is all part of a cycle that was created; a perfect, never ending cycle that all emerges from the sun. Sun to plants, to animals, to animals, and when they die, to eventually dirt. It is remarkable and almost beautifull if you look at it from a different prospective. Thanks for sharing this, if you really think about it, it really shows the absolute prime of not only the aquatic world, but also nature in itself.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Dead snails stink!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Shotgun said:


> it truely is amazing that in nature, nothing is left behind. it is all part of a cycle that was created; a perfect, never ending cycle that all emerges from the sun. Sun to plants, to animals, to animals, and when they die, to eventually dirt. It is remarkable and almost beautifull if you look at it from a different prospective. Thanks for sharing this, if you really think about it, it really shows the absolute prime of not only the aquatic world, but also nature in itself.


Hey I'll be down your way not this weekend coming but the weekend of the 19th. it is amazing just to think of how all apart we really play in all of this.


----------

